# libvirt virbr0 has disappeared [solved]

## gerdesj

I have spent some time trying to diagnose this!

My KVMs running under libvirt - ie using virt-manager suddenly failed to start.  I run it on my laptop and have recently updated everything.

Looking closer showed some errors relating to dnsmasq being unable to run.  Lot's of Googling etc later .......

This bug pointed me at  the final fix:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355609

/etc/portage/package.mask

=net-dns/dnsmasq-2.56

emerge dnsmasq, restart libvirtd and virbr0 - the "default" network works again.

Hope this helps someone.

Cheers

Jon

Example log entry:

libvirtd: 19:36:46.028: 13516: error : virCommandWait:1229 : internal error Child process (/usr/sbin/dnsmas

q --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/var/run/libvirt/network/default.pid --conf-file=  --except-interface lo --listen-address 10.168.200.1 

--dhcp-range 10.168.200.50,10.168.200.100 --dhcp-lease-max=51 --dhcp-no-override) exited with status 1.

----------

## nukem996

This fixed the problem for me as well.

Thanks, I don't have the time to do the googling tonight  :Wink: 

----------

## gerdesj

 *nukem996 wrote:*   

> This fixed the problem for me as well.
> 
> Thanks, I don't have the time to do the googling tonight 

 

That's why I put this post up.  I tried to flood it with as many keywords as possible because when I did search, I had to go off at a right old tangent and lost a lot of time trying to find a fix!

Glad it helped someone.

----------

